# New Macbook - need suggestions...



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I know several of you are Macbook users and I'm hoping you can give me suggestions. I just ordered a 15" Macbook Pro and wondered what types of cases or sleeves you like best. I will primarily be using it at home - but would take it on vacation or over to my daughters etc. 

I've seen see-thru hard cases on the internet, and know there are skins and sleeves etc. Of course there's the usual business-type cases with a shoulder trap and storage pockets for cables and accessories. Are the hard shell cases just for appearance - or do they protect the macbook? What do you like the best? 

Are their other mac accessories you love? :tea:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I got the hard shell cover for mine. I think I got a few scratches from it but not nearly as many as if I didn't have the cover
I love my Macbook Pro--Enjoy yours and Congratulations


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a very basic padded, zippered sleeve for mine that's great for taking it around town (ordered it on Amazon), and a larger case with pockets and such for travel.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I also have a basic zip around padded cover which does the job,though I use my mac at home.


----------



## jag (Apr 3, 2010)

I love my MacBook Pro, could not manage without it. Because we travel a great deal in the motorcoach I have to carry power cords, air cards, etc, so I use a regular business bag that can handle anything. But I have been interested in getting a sleeve or case because it is usually left sitting out when we are not moving, so I look forward to other recommendations.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't have a Macbook (yet), but I use an Incase Neoprene Macbook sleeve for my computer because it's a weird size and the ones for PCs didn't. I've been very happy with it, and neoprene is great.

Here is a link: http://www.goincase.com/products/detail/neoprene-sleeve-cl57099


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I have the 15"Macbook Pro and use a Vera Bradley computer case. It is padded and also has a hard area to protect it. In addition it has a zippered compartment outside that I can put a power cord and a mouse in. It has both shouldar strap and handles. I have gotten several compliments on it from the employees of our local apple store when I have carried it in there. I had a hard time finding a case that I liked that also fit the MacBook.


----------

